# Sand needed to cap ADA Amazonia?



## doughpat (Oct 3, 2013)

Disclaimer: First-time planted tank.

I've got a base layer of ADA Powersand mixed with a bit of inert black sand. On top of that I have a sloping layer of ADA Amazonia mixed with, again, the black sand. 

Originally I was going to put white sand in this tank, but I've changed my mind. So I then assumed to use black sand. But perhaps I shouldn't use any sand at all. Is it purely aesthetic? Does the Amazonia substrate need to be 'capped'? Any other things I should be considering?


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Don't do it. It all winds up mixing together and making a big mess. I'd just stick with the aquasoil. There is no need to cap it either.


----------



## doughpat (Oct 3, 2013)

Roger that, xmas. I just bought one more bag of ADA Amazonia ("Multi"....whatever that means) and put that gently over the low spots. Hopefully it will serve as a good substrate for some carpeting plants to root in.


----------



## utilities21 (Oct 25, 2017)

i have a 23 gallon newly set up tank ...set up with ADA Amazonia and fully cycled now ..its been a month and all my water paramenters are stable
I've realized i need to rearrange my tank with the new hardscape that I've got
also i feel i need more aqua-soil to have enough depth in the front and the back...
will adding more of Ada aquasoil disrupt my nitrate cycle...how should i deal with it...will i lose my plants and fish...please help...how should i go about it


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

doughpat said:


> Disclaimer: First-time planted tank.
> 
> I've got a base layer of ADA Powersand mixed with a bit of inert black sand. On top of that I have a sloping layer of ADA Amazonia mixed with, again, the black sand.
> 
> Originally I was going to put white sand in this tank, but I've changed my mind. So I then assumed to use black sand. But perhaps I shouldn't use any sand at all. Is it purely aesthetic? Does the Amazonia substrate need to be 'capped'? Any other things I should be considering?


no cap for ADA soil

have 100% ada soil as your substrate. you are good to go

Bump:


utilities21 said:


> i have a 23 gallon newly set up tank ...set up with ADA Amazonia and fully cycled now ..its been a month and all my water paramenters are stable
> I've realized i need to rearrange my tank with the new hardscape that I've got
> also i feel i need more aqua-soil to have enough depth in the front and the back...
> will adding more of Ada aquasoil disrupt my nitrate cycle...how should i deal with it...will i lose my plants and fish...please help...how should i go about it


take out your fishes for the week you are doing your re-landscaping. put them back when the water is safe again. 

probably best to drain the water, move your rocks and dirt around, fill it back up.


----------

